# Recent Art



## DaisyMen (Jul 20, 2013)

A recent water color painting i did for a school project, opinions?


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

This is beautiful!


----------



## DaisyMen (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------

